
How Do You Spot an Emerging Leader? - zeedotme
http://www.allthingsworkplace.com/2009/06/youve-seen-this-happen1-totally-random-people-are-placed-in-a-group2-they-are-given-a-task3-lo-and-behold-a-leader-wil.html
======
Shamiq
Later, still under the spell, Price paid the perfect tribute to Taylor. He
said: "We saw no sign of fear in him. Watching him made men of us. Marching or
fighting, he was leading. We followed him because there was nothing else to
do."

Taken from: <http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/196011/omaha> (another submission)

